# And you thought the .50 BMG was cool...



## KenpoTex (Jul 11, 2005)

Check out the new Barrett XM109 in 25mm (that's 1" folks  ) :snipe:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh man.  Daddy like.  Me want, for use during Rush Hour.  Make short work of guy in 83 mustang.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 11, 2005)

Maybe THAT can go on my turret on the roof of my house....


----------



## TonyM. (Jul 11, 2005)

And we thought there was such a thing as cover.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 11, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> And we thought there was such a thing as cover.


There is, but it's so deep underground that you'd have to share a room with Satan himself.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jul 11, 2005)

Just when I thought I had all the toys I would ever need............


----------



## hemi (Jul 11, 2005)

My list of wants just keeps getting bigger and bigger.  I see the specks but no price


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 11, 2005)

Personally... it's a bit much for me... but then I was never one for over kill.


----------



## Brother Grimm (Jul 11, 2005)

OVERKILL...........? I'm not sure I understand the concept


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Very specialized weapon for a specialized mission.


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 11, 2005)

Brother Grimm said:
			
		

> Just when I thought I had all the toys I would ever need............



Dude...I have been to your house...you DO have all the toys you could ever NEED!!  Want however.... %think% 



> Very specialized weapon for a specialized mission.



Yes....like my...house missions....for my gun turret I want to build....yea, that's it!  :idea:


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

Somehow I think 25mm ammo is gonna be a little hard to come by.


----------



## Tgace (Jul 11, 2005)

When is the 155mm Howitzer upper coming out?


----------



## Cruentus (Jul 12, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Somehow I think 25mm ammo is gonna be a little hard to come by.



Yea...thats actually what I was wondering about.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 12, 2005)

I seem to remember seeing somewhere that a weapon with a caliber this large (over .50) falls into the "dangerous instrument" (or some such) category, making it illegal for civilians.  OTOH, some of the top-end safari rifles are over .50 cal. (.600 & .700 nitro-express, etc.) so I don't know for sure.


----------

